#  Vorstellungen >   Doc sagt Tach >

## DocNina

Hallo Ihr Lieben!!! 
Ich will mich an dieser Stelle mal vorstellen... Bin 27, frisch approbierte Ärztin und werde in Kürze wohl dank Umzug in mir unbekannte Stadt vieeeeel Zeit online verbringen. Vielleicht kann ich diese ja hier im Forum konstruktiv nutzen. 
Liebe Grüße an alle... Janina

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Janina  :x_hello_3_cut:  
Freut mich, dass du zu uns gefunden hast. 
Weißt du schon in welche Richtung du gehen möchtest? 
Ich wünsche dir auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei uns und freue mich über die kompetente Unterstützung  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  
Gruß 
Michael

----------


## Claus

Hallo Janina,
auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen.  :s_rose_for_u_cut:  Schön, eine Fachfrau mehr an Board zu haben. 
Grüße
Claus

----------


## i - Punkt

Hallo Janina!  :shy_flower:  
Auch von mir ein herzliches HALLO und noch herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinem Titel: Frau Doktor!!  :s_thumbup:   :rainbow1:  In welcher Richtung bist Du dann jetzt tätig? Fremde Städte kann man gut überstehen! Ich habe fünf mal Anlauf genommen, um jetzt hier im Schwarzwald seßhaft zu werden! Hier gefällt es mir!

----------


## topolina

Auch von mir ein herzliches Hallo!  :v_smilie_rainbow:  Wenn Dir in Deiner neuen Stadt mal die Decke auf den Kopf fällt...Tirol ist wunderschön...  :glasses_hand:

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo DocNina! 
Auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen in unserer Runde!  :shy_flower: 
Du hast übrigens ein tolles Benutzerbild! Das gleiche habe ich seit ca. einem Jahr als Desktop- Hintergrund.  :b_wink:  
Schönen Tag noch! 
Liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## DocNina

:bigeyes_2_blue8:  Boaaaaahhh... sooooo viele nette Begrüßungen bin ich gar nicht gewohnt *freu* 
Werd ab 01.08. als Anästhesistin tätig sein - mein Herz schlägt aber eher für die Rettungsmedizin, als für das Rumgehänge im OP. Leider gehört DAS ja auch zur Facharztausbildung.
Zu meinem Leidwesen wollte mich kein Haus in Berlin für mehr als 6 Monate unter Vertrag nehmen, so daß ich für (wahrscheinlich endlose) 5 Jahre ins schöne Neubrandenburg in MecPomumsiedeln muß.... Die Umstellung wird wahrscheinlich heftig   :words_cut:  Naja, bin ja geborener Optimist und wenn ich vor Einsamkeit einzugehen droh, helfen vielleicht das Internet und ein klein bisschen Katzenknuddeln  :c_love_puter4:

----------


## DocNina

PS: @Leonessa: Hab das Benutzerbild geändert, bevor ich Deinen Kommentar gelesen hab - find meine Miez knuffiger als das arme aufgespießte Männchen. Letzteres is übrigens auch mein Desktophintergrund und seit der Lernerei für mein Staatsexamen auch an meiner Wohnungstür  :crazynew3:  Trotzdem DANKÄÄÄÄÄ!!!

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo DocNina! 
Ja, süßer sieht die Katze ohne Zweifel aus!
Aber so etwas an die Wohnungstür zu hängen, das wär mir jetzt noch nicht eingefallen.  :b_wink:

----------


## DocNina

:vampire_flying:  Naja, so`n Bild an der Wohnungstür hält zumindest die Zeugen Jehovas fern *gggg*

----------


## Claus

> Naja, so`n Bild an der Wohnungstür hält zumindest die Zeugen Jehovas fern *gggg*

 genau!!  :Grin:  
Ich hatte auch schon mal überlegt, zu meinem Katzen-Avatar zu wechseln:

----------


## Leonessa

Der sieht ja auch nicht so ganz freundlich aus...  :b_wink:

----------


## Rina Sonnenblume

Huhu Janina, 
will mich auch noch ganz schnell den anderen anschließen und Dich ganz ganz herzlich hier bei uns begrüßen:-)
Bin schon wieder weg:-) 
Ganz liebe Grüße
Rina

----------


## phantom

um welches "böse zeugen jehovas vertreiben" bild geht es denn

----------


## Patientenschubser

Boongschuuuur oder so, jedenfalls Willkommen im Forum 
meine Wenigkeit ist schon sooooo oft umgezogen und ich habe immer die Erfahrung gemacht daß egal wo ich z.B. in Deutschland hingezogen bin, alle deutsch sprechen, wenn auch zum Teil sehr undeutlich. Am besten klappt das wenn man auf die Anderen zugeht. Einfach mal in eine Kneipe sitzen oder in einem Sportverein vorbei schauen oder so. Die meisten Menschen beissen nicht.... wenn Sie genug zu essen haben....
Wenn garnichts klappt kannst Du ja immer noch sagen Du bist Anästhesistin kannst bessere Sachen als Alkohol zu Feten mitbringen  :Smiley: ....  
Aufjedenfall herzlich Willkommen nochmal.... und einen guten Start in Mec-Pom...*schauder* 
Gruß vom Patientenschubser  [img width=130 height=86]http://www.schmidt-rw.de/bilder/assets/images/pp_hole.gif[/img]

----------


## DocNina

Schön, daß es Dir wenigstens auch schaudert beim Gedanken an Mec-Pom  :black_day_cut:  Wenn ich mich umzugstechnisch so weiterbewege (komme ursprünglich aus Süd-Thüringen) lande ich in ein paar Jahren noch im nördlichen Grönland *bibber* 
Naja, was ich bisher von der Stadt gesehn hab, waren jede Menge Omis - seh die schon Schlangestehen vor meiner Wohnungstür, wenn sie erfahren, daß da `n "Fräulein Doktor" eingezogen ist... *schauder* 
Vielleicht hilft das Bild ja bei denen auch:

----------


## Engelchen

Auch noch von mir ein etwas verspätetes herzlich Willkommen und einen guten Start in der neuen Stadt!  
Wer weiß, vielleicht ist sie ja schöner als du jetzt denkst...man gewöhnt sich ja an so vieles  :b_wink:

----------


## topolina

Hi DOC nina!
Da sind wir ja fast auf der gleichen Schiene. Bin auf einer Traumatologischen Intensiv, die von Schlafmäusen ähhhhh...Anästhesisten geleitet wird. Lust auf Praktikum? Wir haben viele deutsche Ärzte hier....  :smile_64:

----------


## topolina

ach ja...nina noch was...den omis unmißverständlich klar machen, dass du zwar in diesem haus wohnst, aber nicht der hausarzt bist. empfehle ihnen einfach einen guten...aber die dienst in der klinik werden dir oft jeden nerv rauben, da hast du für die netten omas keine zeit ...und wenn sie noch so schöne kuchen backen. sonst bist du irgendwann 24 stunden abkömmlich und die eine wird sich über die andere oma aufregen, wenn du dich vielleicht mehr um sie kümmerst...mir gings genau so...AMEN  :emot23_prayer:

----------


## Patientenschubser

... oder so machen wie Till Eulenspiegel....
 ich muss einen von Euch verbrennen um daraus für die Anderen Medizin zu machen... äh nein bitte gleich vergessen...
Ich bin nur Rettungsassistent aber ich weiß wie das ist... Duuuuu ich hab das was guck mal... weißt Du über... bescheid :Huh?:  Kannst du mir mal helfen mir tut es hier weh.... AAAAAAHHHHH... ich kann dich gut verstehen.
Mein Tipp bewerben bewerben bewerben... wech aus Mec-Pom.
*<- mein Beileid ausdrück und in Arm nehm*...
Nein es ist nicht alles so ernst gemeint wie ichs schreibt *zitter vor Admin..* 
liebe Grüße vom
Patientenschubser...

----------

